# Rufus is corpulent!



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

At his annual checkup yesterday Rufus had gained another pound since last year and last year he was six pounds overweight. We don't overfeed him exactly, it's just that far too many people here give far too many treats for all his hard work. He rinses out the cat dishes for me, gets a quarter of Zorbie's egg every morning, gets milkbones at morning and afternoon tea, the housekeeper shares a quarter of her sandwich with him Fridays and our handyman does the same two days a week. HO isn't here so I can't very well blame her but she gives him treats for getting in the car, coming in from a long walk, and of course he gets a bedtime snack.

*OMG NO WONDER HE IS SO FAT!!!!*.

On the plus side aside from a bit of ear wax in one ear he was healthy in every other way and she commented on his sparkling white teeth which I am very good about brushing. 

Ok, I am counting on you people to hold me accountable for his diet. I'll post his weight every week, he is supposed to lose a pound a month for seven months. I think I'll weigh his all of his daily food including treats and reduce his kibble accordingly. Does this make sense?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha R&R had an ear check up & boosters yesterday - they are both slightly overweight too!! 
I'm sure who the weather warms up a few more extra dives and laps around the lake will help. 
I think it's their winter weight! 
We all like a few extra pounds & due to dark wet windy nights, there walks aren't as long.
Roll on the summer so we have no excuse for extra exercise and to shed a few pounds.
Ps Billy's dad is one for treating them too much, especially ruby!! She is a deviant with the slightest rustle, she's right behind you as soon as you open the fridge door haha she's that bad I make it my mission to sneak it open as quietly as possible.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Makes perfect sense. You could also break the milkbones into smaller pieces and tell the housekeeper to just give one bite.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Muscle weighs more than fat... therefore you just have a very muscly dog 
Poor old Rufus - more exercise (hard to imagine) less food. I know the theory, but the practice is hard... at least Rufus isn't worried by thinking about dieting.


----------



## beekeeper (May 3, 2015)

My dog (not a 'poo) put on weight after neutering. On the advice of the vet, I cut his food by 10% and cut down on treats, but certainly didn't cut them out. He didn't seem to care at all and lost the weight over a few months. Oh and I completely cut out titbits of human food. It was harder for me than for him I think!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Arlo is due to go now for his booster and last year they said he needed to lose weight, he is definately more corpulant this year (what a great word!!!) It is probably harder for the humans not to give the treats than for the dogs to notice the reduction. Rufus could be the Oprah Winfrey of ILMC


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I feel better now, I half worried that I'd be drummed out of here for being such a negligent owner. Muscle does weigh more than fat and he is a very muscular dog, but it seems he needs a waist where there is none. Part of it is winter weight for sure, we do less walking and don't adjust his food. I like the idea of Rufus being Oprah somehow. He has her exuberance, her joie de vivre and her waistline.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I definitely believe it is the Winter inactivity. Unfortunately Rufus AND Carley have their yearly exams in the WINTER. I dread taking both of mine in next week as at this time of the year they are both "well upholstered" for sure. I can barely feel Carleys ribs right now and Sami is not far behind.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh Rufus  Molly is dissapointed in her perfect rugged outdoor man 

She will be watching his progress carefully 

I do have to keep a careful watch on weight for Molly as her knees could be badly affected if she was carrying extra weight


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It was his knees and hips that the vet was worried about. She said it'll cause him trouble sooner or later if he doesn't lose some weight.

Surely Molly is not so fickle as to ditch him just because he is pleasingly plump? He can still fly over water, emerse himself in mud and destroy a stuffed toy in under five minutes, what more could a girl want?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Molly says as long as she see's plenty of photos of him in action she will be very happy - I think she is still a bit offended by his reaction to finding her ears were not actually mud dipped all the time 

I am just extra paranoid as Molly does have knee issues already so I try to keep her nice and lean (despite her frequent biscuit demands)


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

Aww. Poor Rufus but I guess it will just be comfort eating after being abandoned by Molly! How about the 5:2 diet for him which, in a dog's eyes means they get 5 biscuits for your two!


----------

